# Recording Xbox 360 Games in SD while playing in HD



## lyndonguitar (Apr 1, 2012)

Recording Xbox 360 Games in SD while playing in HD
Is it possible?

For now i am using a PC Monitor with my xbox 360 using a HDMI to DVI Connector(xbox to monitor)

For the audio I am using the normal composite cables, the red and white connected to a 3.5 mm adapter. and it goes to my speaker. so the two output cables are connected from my xbox 360.

It goes like this







Its working and I'm using it at the moment. Now I'm planning to buy a SD usb recorder like Dazzle/EasyCap USB.


Now Is it possible the following(hope you can understand)?






I dont wanna spend alot of money on those HD capture devices


----------



## digibucc (Apr 1, 2012)

you can't out video via both ports, sorry.

...

it would be possible to both play and record through the pc, though it will introduce lag. you could use a capture card with dvi or even get a vga adapter, they can all do "HD". that way you can plug the video into your pc and your pc into the monitor, record and play through the pc. though again, lag.


----------



## Maban (Apr 1, 2012)

You might be able to do HDMI and VGA at the same resolution at the same time but I highly doubt you could do it with HDMI and composite.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Apr 1, 2012)

Short answer: no.

Long answer:
HDMI has to support HDCP, in order to play HD DVDs.  This mean that it cannot be split, and cannot have a second video feed running at the same time.

Your only option is to run the thing either 100% SD, or 100% HD with an expensive video capture device (http://www.hauppauge.com/site/products/data_colossus.html).


----------



## bbmarley (Apr 1, 2012)

just grab roxio game capture its not expensive $99 works with ps3 and 360

http://www.roxio.com/enu/products/game-capture/console/overview.html?rTrack=m_pro_gamecapture


----------



## lyndonguitar (Apr 2, 2012)

So I really need to buy those expensive capture devices just to play in HD.. or convert HD to SD for recording.(I'm planning on streaming too) or just play in SD.


----------

